# phpmyadmin with php71



## balanga (Mar 3, 2017)

When trying to install databases/phpmyadmin a number of php56 pkgs are required. How can I specify php71 versions of those pkgs?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2017)

Change the default PHP version in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= php=7.1
[code]
```
[/code]


----------



## balanga (Mar 3, 2017)

I guess this only works with ports but not pkgs...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2017)

balanga said:


> I guess this only works with ports but not pkgs...


Correct. Package dependencies cannot be changed once a package has been created.


----------

